# Hiker with bionic leg ready for Appalachian Trail



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www4.fosters.com/tech/2004_weekly_files/New daily news storys 2004/tech_3.22.04a.asp

Taking a deaf companion with him...

-T


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 23, 2004)

All the power in the world to this man.   I hope to be bumping into him in September somewhere in the Presidentals.....


----------

